# Correct field strip?



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have the Rock Island M 1911 A1 FS in 9mm with a full-size guide rod. In all the field strip/cleaning videos I've seen, they release the recoil spring before removing the slide. It's easier for me to remove the slide first, then release the spring. Is there anything wrong with doing it that way?

I like that gun a lot, by the way. Shoots well and has soft recoil.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

chip2 said:


> I have the Rock Island M 1911 A1 FS in 9mm with a full-size guide rod. In all the field strip/cleaning videos I've seen, they release the recoil spring before removing the slide. It's easier for me to remove the slide first, then release the spring. Is there anything wrong with doing it that way?
> 
> I like that gun a lot, by the way. Shoots well and has soft recoil.


That is how I prefer to do it, personally. I've owned 10 or so different 1911s. That is how I always take them apart.


----------



## mroland40330 (Dec 12, 2021)

That's how I've been doing it with a FLGR for years


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

chip2 said:


> I have the Rock Island M 1911 A1 FS in 9mm with a full-size guide rod. In all the field strip/cleaning videos I've seen, they release the recoil spring before removing the slide. It's easier for me to remove the slide first, then release the spring. Is there anything wrong with doing it that way?
> 
> I like that gun a lot, by the way. Shoots well and has soft recoil.


With a full length guide rod, either way you're not going to damage anything. What ever works best for you. Sometimes the barrel bushing is kinda' tight and they make a bushing wrench that both pushes the recoil spring plug in as you rotate the bushing. On 1911's that have the short guide rod it's easier and preferred to push in the recoil spring plug, rotate the bushing, pull the plug out from the front of the slide, which releases the spring tension. Then remove the slide, recoil spring and guide rod. If you have the short guide rod like the one below. If you don't first remove the recoil spring plug and then remove the slide the spring will buckle and the spring and rod may fly off the barrel lug. 

Myself, I have a bushing wrench and find it easier to to field strip by releasing the recoil spring plug and spring before removing the slide. Some 1911's have a captured recoil spring assembly in particular the Officer's models. In which case you have to remove the slide first. On Kimber's you have to retract the slide and there's a little hole in the guide rod that you place a bent paper clip in that captures the recoil spring before removing the slide. Kimber provides a similar tool that for all intents and purposes is a bent paper clip. NDZ Performance makes a special tool that snaps onto the guide rod so you don't need to use a bent paper clip or something similar. Kimber 1911 Takedown Tool | Disassembly Tool | NDZ Performance

The reason why I mention this is because they make God only knows how many different recoil spring/guide rod systems that work on 1911 that have a removable barrel bushing. You may someday want to change yours to a different system. If so it makes a difference in how you field strip the pistol.


----------

